# غرائب من الذهب الخالص



## alshangiti (15 نوفمبر 2010)

.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}


----------



## alshangiti (15 نوفمبر 2010)

_الإمارات تحتضن أول جهاز صرف آلي للذهب في العالم ..~!_




_صراف آلي يصرف ذهبا_ 












هي حقيقة وليست خيالا ،،، أسحب بدل الفلوس ذهب ..






*،،،،،،،،،*






*فقد اصبح فندق قصر الإمارات في أبو ظبي أول فندق في العالم يتيح إمكانية شراء السبائك الذهبية من ماكينات *






*شبيهة بماكينات الصراف الآلي.*





*وجاءت الفكرة عن ذهن المستثمر الألماني توماس غيسلر وتمت تجربتها أول مرة في ألمانيا العام الماضي، وهي *






*فكرة بسيطة كما يقول صاحبها: "مهمة الماكينة بسيطة جدا، حيث أنك تـُدخل فيها النقود، أو البطاقة *






*الائتمانية فتحصل على الذهب.*​










طريقة الشراء....​
​





*وعن كيفية الشراء فعلى العميل أن يختار بداية وزن الذهب الذي يريد شراءه، ثم يختار طراز الذهب الذي تظهر *​






*صوره المختلفة على الماكينة، ويضغط على زر محدد على الشاشة لإدخال القيمة المالية المطلوبة، مؤكداً أن *






*الكمبيوتر في الماكينة مصمم ليعمل على تحديث أسعار الذهب بشكل مستمر وفقاً للأسعار في السوق المحلية.*






*ويبلغ وزن ماكينة الصرف الآلي نصف طن من الذهب الخالص، وتم تصنيعها في ألمانيا بمواصفات أمنية عالية، *








*لضمان عدم تعرضها أو الذهب الموجود داخلها للسرقة.*







*والذهب الذي تحصل عليه دائما من عيار 24 قيراطا، وذلك ما نضمنه لك إذا اشتريت سبائك ذهبية".*






*وعن السبب في اختيار أبو ظبي لهذا المشروع الرائد يقول غيسلر: "أبو ظبي بلد ناهض، وتتبع سياسات مستقرة، *






*ولديها اقتصاد مزدهر. وهي معروفة بأنها مدينة من الذهب، ومعروفة أيضا بأنها مقر قصر الإمارات الذي توجد *






*بداخله كميات كبيرة من الذهب، ولهذا قررنا إحضار ماكينتنا لتركيبها في فندق ذهبي".*






*وأوضح غيسلر أن التذبذب في أسعار الذهب ليس مشكلة على الإطلاق: "يحصل العميل دائما على أحدث *






*الأسعار. فنحن نقوم بتحديث الأسعار في مركز بياناتنا كل عشر ثوان على مدى 24 ساعة في اليوم وتحتفظ الماكينة *






*بآخر سعر لمدة عشر دقائق، وبذلك يستطيع العميل الحصول على الذهب بالسعر الصحيح".*
















_ياحبهم لتقليدنا_ 













​


----------



## aidsami (16 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام
شكرا على المجهودات المعتبرة


----------



## GeoOo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------

